# Roofing Scholarship



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Our roofing company created a scholarship for students interested in architecture, construction, or engineering. 

Literally, no one has applied yet and the deadline is December 15th. If you have kids in college than pass this along to them, likewise to friends with kids as well.

Here's the application link: www.severeweatherroofing.com/denver-roofing/#/scholarship


----------



## vilatiywindowstrong (Jan 24, 2016)

How old is the cut off for the scholarship? 

vilatiywindowstrong
http://www.windowstrong.com/


----------



## azroofing (Mar 9, 2016)

What were the results? This sounds very interesting.

Josh
www.azroofingsystems.com


----------

